# Sound like Quilling behavior?



## XrihedgeX (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm sure there is another thread on this. But when I search for one I can't find one. But My 15 week old hedgy recently started quilling. At first she didn't seem any different until the past few day. Now every time I go to pick her up she tries to run away and huffs and jumps around not wanting to be picked up. And when I do finally get her she tries to run out of my hands. She just doesn't want anything to do with me. But I have given her two oatmeal baths this week. And after each one she is relaxed and pretty much back to normal. I am just wondering if this new attitude is just because of quilling?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Like others have said in different quilling threads, imagine how all those new quills poking up through her skin must feel. Each hog reacts in their own way, some don't react, and others get really grumpy, and it sounds like your girl is grumpy over it, especially if she's chilled out after an oatmeal bath, she's probably like "awww, that felt good". So I wouldn't worry, once the process is over, she should go back to her old self.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor thing, it's tough on some of them. Just continue to love her & be patient & hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't take her attitude personally. Each hedgehog reacts to quilling very differently. Some you'll never notice a change, others its like like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. Just remember that quilling may seem like it takes forever, but really its a short period of time in her life. 

Continue to hold her and interact with her on her normal routine. Don't try to pet her, be understanding that her back is likely achy and doing so probably hurts. Continue with your normal out of cage routine. If she is a snuggler, hold her, let her snuggle on you. If you have a snuggle bag, let her spend time on your lap in her snuggle bag. I love to do this and put my hand in with them to rub their tummies, or let them lay on my hand. 

Watch how many baths you give. While the oatmeal bath can be soothing, spending too much time in the water can wash away the natural oil on their skin and cause it to become dry. I had one that had a horribly dry skin while he quilled. We used flaxseed oil on him instead of oatmeal baths as they just exasperated the problem.


----------



## XrihedgeX (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. After her bath she fell asleep on my stomach in a towel. And then I put her in my other cage I have for her while I cleaned her nomal one. I have also noticed a brown almost scab looking thing right next to her front right leg. I think it might be poop but he won't let me look at it right now. I didn't see any blood in her cage. I'm just guessing it's poop fr her wheel. Which had so much poop on it.


----------

